# My seatpost head spins around



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I just finished building my new soloist team and I have an issue with the seatpost head not securing into place anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I had the same problem. Go torque it to 6 Nm and it should solve the problem


----------

